

Empirical Software Engineering - joebadmo
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/num2/2011/6/empirical-software-engineering/1

======
joebadmo
Sorry, submit form wouldn't let me use the printer version for some reason:

[http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/id.13845,y.2011,no.6...](http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/id.13845,y.2011,no.6,content.true,page.1,css.print/issue.aspx)

